# Indian Shops



## filmonger (Nov 15, 2016)

Picture of Indian Motorcycle shops ..... this one is circa 1906


----------



## filmonger (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jan 18, 2017)

1911


----------



## filmonger (Jan 18, 2017)

1911


----------



## filmonger (Jan 18, 2017)

1911


----------



## filmonger (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 20, 2017)

Cycle cars - Indian


----------



## filmonger (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 24, 2017)

This reminds me I have to finish up my time machine project...nice compilation!
Chris


----------



## filmonger (Apr 27, 2017)

Had to add this as it is Pancho Villa..... Orig submitted by 2jakes


----------



## Pauliemon (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. I'm really not into Indians.


----------



## mason_man (Jul 9, 2017)

filmonger said:


> Had to add this as it is Pancho Villa..... Orig submitted by 2jakes
> 
> View attachment 457365




Nice!
My wife's Grandpa, was One of  Villa's Lieutenants.

Friend of mine, working on one of his Indians,1928 Scout. 

Ray


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## 2jakes (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## 2jakes (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## mfhemi1969 (Aug 1, 2017)

2jakes said:


> View attachment 647757
> 
> View attachment 647756



GREAT PHOTOS, Love them... Thanks for posting!


----------



## mason_man (Aug 9, 2017)

A little more work done with the Scout. Look at those geemonelly valves! 
Thank you Mr. Filmonger for this Thread!

Ray


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 11, 2017)

Indian wood rim belt drive....


----------



## filmonger (Feb 10, 2018)

Indian & others.... 1910


----------



## filmonger (Feb 10, 2018)

Indian Dealer...


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 11, 2018)

I dig 'em, obviously...see picture to left.  That's my '41 Indian model 741 (military).  I "civilianized" it.  Also had a rare '44 Civilian Chief.  Called an "Essential Civilian Use" model.  Had to have permission from the government and an essential war time job to get a certificate that allowed you to buy one.
     Interesting that Indian factory referred to their bikes as "Motocycles" and a lot of the dealers (based on the above photos) went with "Motorcycles".  Guess if it's your shop you can put what you want on the sign.
     Great riding bikes, loved the Chief especially.  Low center of gravity and very torquey engine so you didn't have to shift constantly going up hills.  I lived in Albuquerque when I owned that one so that was important.

Mike


----------



## mason_man (Oct 17, 2018)

Of the 4 years that the Scout where made some 20,000 where put in to production.
Today 1,000 are known to have survived. 

Last of the Pistolero




Ay caramba


----------



## mason_man (Oct 9, 2019)

Back in the Indian shop, 1941 Crocker. 

Ray


----------

